# Injection Bringing Female into Heat



## Greg Leavitt

So I was talking with another breeder friend of mine today, lamenting about how I had apparently missed one of my females seasons a few weeks ago and he told me that there is an injection that can be given that will bring a female into heat in only a matter of days. I was just wondering if this was true and what it was called? Side effects? Ect you know all the usual stuff. I have been googling for over an hour and have found nothing. Any help advice is greatly apreciated.
Greg


----------



## Molly Graf

I tried it with my repro vet's guidance - but only one one female I had who only came into heat once/year. The normal heat cycles are once every 5-6 months. At the 6 month mark, she would bleed a little, but never ovulate or become receptive to the male. Once/year she would have a normal heat and she was bred once/year for the three years I bred her. The last year, since she was older, I wanted to try to use this injection - PG600 I think it was - to breed her on her 6-month heat cycle. We tried, but it didn't work. She came into heat normally again at the one-year mark as usual.
Just for the record - I never considered this for any of my other females who come into heat at a normal cycle. Dogs are meant to come in heat every 5-6 months. You should wait until her next normal heat - it's only a few months - why rush things?

molly


----------



## Kristen Cabe

Does any of this help? I did a search for canine estrus inducing injection on Yahoo.

From http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/index.jsp?cfile=htm/bc/182200.htm



> Estrus induction in bitches is problematic; many methods have been proposed but repeatability is low. Recently, use of the dopamine agonists cabergoline (5 µg/kg, PO, sid until 2 days after onset of proestrus) and bromocryptine (0.3 mg/bitch for 3 days followed by 0.6-2.5 mg per bitch for 3-6 days after onset of proestrus) has been reported to induce fertile estrus. Average length of treatment was 16-19 days. Use of deslorelin implants may also be effective for induction of estrus but has been associated with low progesterone values during diestrus. Removal of the implant 10 days after insertion may overcome this problem. Induction of estrus with GnRH analogs is currently under investigation.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

http://www.vin.com/proceedings/Proceedings.plx?CID=WSAVA2002&PID=2680
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

http://www.lowchensaustralia.com/breeding/induction.htm
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Greg Leavitt

It wasnt that I was going to do it I was planning on waiting. He just vaugly mentioned it and I wanted to know more but he really didnt know any more. I talked to another guys that said the same thing that it didnt work for him. when you used it did she bleed or do anything as a result?


----------



## Molly Graf

when I did it, it was on the one female who came into a false heat at 6 months, and then a true heat at one year. We tried the drug when she came into her false heat, so she was bleeding to start with. We monitored her every other day and gave the injection when needed - can't remember now but I think it was around 12 days when she "should" have ovulated. But, nothing happened - she did not ovulate and the drug really did nothing at all, in my dogs' case. My vet would not have recommended this for any dog that came in normal heat cycles, and I would never have considered it for any of my other females who came in every 6 months. 

molly


----------



## Greg Leavitt

thanks for the info I just found this
http://www.livestocktrail.uiuc.edu/swinerepronet/paperDisplay.cfm?ContentID=7729


----------

